# Residency



## Markbry (Jul 18, 2015)

Is there any circumstances where it may not be beneficial or necessary to register as a resident. We have lived here for a couple of months but also have a home in the UK, I am retired.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

This may help......Expats Portugal - Residency

Your residency status is more of a legal requirement than a personal choice depending on the time you stay.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

In 2 bikes said:


> This may help......Expats Portugal - Residency
> 
> Your residency status is more of a legal requirement than a personal choice depending on the time you stay.


Well, that's exciting news! I didn't do any of this 

It is dated 2010 and ends


> *In accordance with the new law (Lei 37/2006 of 9 August 2006), the local town council (Câmara Municipal) will eventually be responsible for issuing registration certificates to EU nationals. For the time being, however, and until arrangements can be put in place, the regional offices of SEF will provide this service.


Anyone know if this is now being dealt with my the Camera? I'd better get down there! lane:


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Mattskii said:


> Well, that's exciting news! I didn't do any of this
> 
> It is dated 2010 and ends
> 
> Anyone know if this is now being dealt with my the Camera? I'd better get down there! lane:


Here's a 2015 article that uses the word "must"

Residency requirements - Living in Portugal

and here is the page from the Portuguese Immigration Authority, since we are, in fact immigrants..

http://www.sef.pt/portal/V10/EN/aspx/apoiocliente/detalheApoio.aspx?fromIndex=0&id_Linha=4351


----------

